# Waldschäden Osnabrücker Raum ..



## Machmalangsam (23. Januar 2007)

Schaut hier im Meller Raum ziemlich böse aus. Meller Berg ist unfahrbar ! 
Wie sieht es in der näheren Umgebung aus, Osnabrück, Hütte, Ibbenbüren, Bielefelder Raum, usw.
Gibt es dort nochfahrbare DH - Strecken ? 

Greets


----------



## DerStecher (16. Februar 2007)

Ich war heut aus Richtung Rödinghausen im Wald unterwegs Richtung Melle. Ab "Grüner See" quasi kein durchkommen mehr. Viele Wege immer noch massiv durch umgestürtzte Bäume versperrt. An fast jedem Eingang zum Wald hingen Schilder von wegen gesperrtes Gebiet, Strafe usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxraven (17. Februar 2007)

Und man muß ganz ehrlich sagen: Andere Regionen sind schneller befreit von Sturmschäden. Ich komm viel im Bünder - Herforder Raum rum und irgendwie sieht es da schon besser aus. Am Dienstag hab ich den Förster gesehen wie er die Stop-Schilder wieder entfernt hat! 

@Stecher: Wolltest Du über die Diedrichsburg (Meller Berg) nach Melle oder fährst du da hinter Melle-Buer lang? Leider kenn ich mich in dem Revier nicht wirklich aus. Gibt es da einen schönen Singletrail? Oder könntest Du in der Gegend andere schöne Streckem empfehlen. Komme aus Melle-Westerhausen!


----------



## alexnet (7. März 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich komme hier aus Rödinghausen, und rund um den Nonnenstein geht nix zur Zeit. 

Aber wenn sonst mal einer Lust hat hier zu Biken sagt bescheid, dann können wir ja auch mal zusammen den Boden schreddern, ich kenne hier noch keine Biker.
Mein Revier war bis jetzt der Teuto.

Gruß Alex


----------



## mxraven (8. März 2007)

@ Alex

Das heißt bestimmt der Wittekindsweg über den Nonnenstein ist noch gesperrt, auch in Richtung Lübbecke? Wollte bei Gelegenheit von Bad Essen aus über Rödinghausen nach Lübbecke und vielleicht noch bis nach Porta!


----------



## alexnet (8. März 2007)

Was heißt gesperrt, ich fahre da trotzdem rum, aber ja man kommt nicht in einem Stück durch. Wie weit die schäden sind, also ob man zb. in Lübbecke wieder einsteigen könnte, weiß ich nicht. 
Was man halt fahren kann ist am Fuße des Wiehengebiergs entlang. Das ist abwechselnd Straße und Forstautobahn. Na ja hoffe das der Wald bald wieder befahrbar is.
Du kennst dich hier bestimmt ein wenig besser aus als ich. Wäre nett wenn du mir mal ein paar nette Strecken zeigen könntest.


----------



## Molly (8. März 2007)

Bei uns (Lübbecke) ist nichts gesperrt, und die Forstwege sind frei.
Der Kammweg (rot-weiß) ist aber nicht durchgängig befahrbar; da liegt noch was...
aber es geht schon, wenn man hin und wieder trägt/schiebt.
Die DHs auf der Nordseite sind alle hin. Der Süden sieht gut aus, im Zweifel mal auf die Südseite wechseln.


----------



## alexnet (8. März 2007)

Ich bin heute den Kammweg vom Nonnenstein bis kurz vor Oberbauerschaft gefahren. Ich mußte mehr tragen als fahren. Hatte vor Oberbauerschaft die Nase voll und bin raus aus dem Wald. Versuche das nächste mal hinter der Oberbauerschaft "an der Brücke" wieder einzusteigen. Vielleicht gehts da besser.


----------



## hellmi (8. März 2007)

wie dicht issen der Weg oben vom Kamm bis zum Grünen See runter ?


----------



## alexnet (8. März 2007)

kann ich noch nicht sagen in der Richtung war vom Nonnenstein aus nach 500 m alles dicht, und da bin ich noch nicht duchgeklettert. Denke bis Grünen See lieber wo anders lang fahren.


----------



## hellmi (8. März 2007)

hmm ja ne das Tannenstück sehr geil zum Grünen see runter... das eigentl. so der Hauptgrund warum wa da ab und an ma fahren aber wenns dicht is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxraven (20. März 2007)

@hellmi

Könntest Du mir ne kurze Beschreibung geben? Wo denn das Tannenstück zum Grünen See runter ist. War letztens unten am Parkplatz, sa sah es schwer nach Aufräumarbeiten aus! Startet ihr oben bei der Berghütte (Mennoitisches Feriendomizil) oder von wo anders? Kommt ihr bei den Treppen raus? Danke für die Antwort! Ach übrigens coole Website! Gruß Marko


----------

